# Video help



## Treacle (Jun 6, 2020)

Can I attach a Tik Tok video which was sent to me on my Nokia smart phone via What's App to a forum here? I'm a bit lost on how to do it if it is possible. Can attach pictures/photos now


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

you see three dots with an arrow pointing down on the tool line at the top of the reply box? if you click that you can enter a URL to share media like videos.

i don't see tik tok in the approved media list though


----------



## kburra (Jun 6, 2020)

If it is the* URL *of the TIK TOK posted here using the link option.... that is remote and just linked and not loaded (Embedded) in the Forum its self,so should be fine


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2338540739786554


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

there ya go. lol!


----------



## Treacle (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks but think I'm one of the 'Idiot's guide to......

The TIK TOK video was a mp4 and when I tried to attach files (probably wrong here) a message came up 'the uploaded file does not have an allowed extension!! Thank you any way. Brain ache at moment


----------



## Matrix (Jun 6, 2020)

Video upload is not allowed here. Videos files are usually very big, we can't afford to host video files.

You can upload it to youtube, facebook or other video hosting websites and embed it into your posts.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 7, 2020)

Matrix said:


> Video upload is not allowed here. Videos files are usually very big, we can't afford to host video files.
> 
> You can upload it to youtube, facebook or other video hosting websites and embed it into your posts.


Thanks Matrix


----------

